# Grooming Questions from a Novice



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am new to the breed and new to toy dogs in general, or any dog that needs a lot of grooming. I've been combing Willow almost daily. When I adopted her I was given a pin brush and a comb with 2 sets of teeth. Do you brush with the pin brush first and then comb or just start with the comb? I had her groomed by a groomer and she told me I was missing some mats and said I should just use the comb.

I haven't bathed her myself yet either. Do you try and comb before bathing or would she comb out better if wet?

I also worry about trying to comb around the eye area. I'm so afraid about poking her eyes. I try to put my finger across her eyes to try and protect them. Any tips on combing out that are would also be appreciated.

Thanks for any tips!

Jackie & Willow


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't bathe her if she has mats. It will make the mats worse. 
This is what I do, but there are lots of good threads about grooming that you can take a look at: I only comb Sheba. I do it once or even twice a day. I bathe her once a week. I wash her face with a washcloth and warm water every day to get rid of any eye stroodlies. When I comb her face, I gently hold her lower jaw to try to keep her face still. I don't think you'll poke Willow's eyes.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Always comb the mats out before bathing because wetting them makes them worse. I use a flea comb around Molly's eyes and nose and my regular comb for the rest of her head and face.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Be sure to completely brush and then comb before bathing or you will have a very matted little puppy. I think everyone invests in Chris Christensen's buttercombs. I have a few and really like the face and feet comb. It is great for combing around the eye area. I always use a slicker, but it might be too much for a puppy. I did buy a small C.C. square slicker for Truffles when she was a puppy which was perfect for brushing. It's a good idea to get a small grooming table. It will make grooming much easier for you as she gets older.


----------

